# Windows 7 64 Bit mit X-Fi Treiber Probleme



## Emani (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe mir vor Tagen Windows 7 installiert, und habe das Problem das ich mit den neuen Treibern von Creative Xfi Xtreme Gamer kratzen in den Lautsprechern habe und fast keinen Ton hören....habe schon im internet mal mich erkundigt aber ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht hin.

....eigentlich sollten doch neue Treiber die auch für Windows 7 64 bit sind ohne probleme laufen.


----------



## seiLaut (28. Juli 2009)

Probier mal das Support Pack 2.0 von Daniel K.
SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 2.0 (05/15/2009) - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs

Keine Ahnung, ob es dein Problem löst, aber es wäre möglich.


----------



## DrSin (12. August 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Probier mal das Support Pack 2.0 von Daniel K.
> SB X-Fi Series Support Pack 2.0 (05/15/2009) - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs
> 
> Keine Ahnung, ob es dein Problem löst, aber es wäre möglich.




Ist zwar spät, aber das ist der einzigste Treiber der bei mir unter 7 vernünftig geht, Bass geht wieder richtig bei 5.1 und die Lautsprechereinrichtungs Konsole ist wieder da - beim ofifiziellen Treiber gabs die nicht .

Danke!


----------



## xonor (11. März 2010)

Hallo,

sorry muss das mal hoch schieben, habe auch das Problem das die X-FI Karte nicht von der Konsole erkannt wird, leider auch NICHT nach der Installtion des Paketes von Daniel K., Meldung Audiogerät nicht gefunden kommt immer noch, obwohl im Geräte-Manager diese hinzugefügt wurde durch das Paket.

Kann noch einer helfen, danke!

Gruß


----------

